# Brauche Hilfe bei der Erstellung einer mehrseitigen Einladung



## Ezorin (19. Juli 2011)

Guten Tag,

vorweg entschuldige ich mich schonmal, da ich vermute, dass dies eine ziemlich blöde Frage ist. Ich habe versucht eine Antwort darauf zu finden, vermute aber, dass mir Fachtermini fehlen, um die Suche erfolgreich zu gestalten.

Im Grunde genommen ist alles ganz simpel. Ich möchte eine Einladung erstellen, die aus einem gefalteten DIN A4 Blatt besteht. Also gewissermaßen 4 DIN A5.
Ich will umgehen, einfach jede Seite für sich zu gestalten und dann alles nach einander auf das gleiche Blatt zu drucken. Ich weiß nur nicht, welches Programm (Photoshop, Ilustrator, InDesign) sich dazu eignet und was ich da machen muss.

Wenn mir also jemand die passenden Stichpunkte nennen könnte mit denen ich Tutorials finden könnte (oder gleich Tutorials), wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Danke.


----------



## smileyml (19. Juli 2011)

Einfach geantwortet, eignet sich dazu jedes der genannten Programm.

Ich würde jeweils von einem A4-Format ausgehen, das quasi so etwas wie deinen Druckbogen darstellt. Das ganze hast du natürlich doppelt:
*Seite 1*
- rechte Hälfte ist die Vorderseite
- linke Hälfte ist die Rückseite
*Seite 2*
- das ist die Aufschlagseite deiner Karte

Dann gilt es das nur noch zu drucken und zu falten.

Grüße Marco


----------



## mackearts (26. Juli 2011)

smileyml hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Einfach geantwortet, eignet sich dazu jedes der genannten Programm.
> 
> Ich würde jeweils von einem A4-Format ausgehen, das quasi so etwas wie deinen Druckbogen darstellt. Das ganze hast du natürlich doppelt:
> *Seite 1*
> ...



Da gebe ich smileyml vollkommen Recht.
Allerdings ist mein persönlicher Favorit für solche Projekte Adobe InDesign.
Darin kannst du dein Projekt schön umsetzen.
Kleiner Tipp: Falte dir schonmal ein leeres DIN A4 Blatt nach deinen Vorstellungen und nummeriere die Seiten, wenn du dir bei der Umsetzung in einem der Programme nicht sicher bist.


----------



## DJTrancelight (26. Juli 2011)

Hi,

Wenn ich dir einen weiteren Tipp geben darf. Schau mal bei Online-Druckereien rein. Ich darf hier glaube ich keinen Link wg. Werbung setzen.
Viele bieten Druckvorlagen inkl. Beispiele an, wie es gefaltet ausschaut und wie sich die Seitennummerierung durch die Faltung ändert.

So was kannst du ganz gut in Illustrator machen. Wenn es um eine mehrseitige Broschüre geht, nehme ich lieber Indesign.

LG


----------



## mackearts (5. August 2011)

Eragorno hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hi,
> was mir auch am Anfang geholfen hat, klingt sicherlich auch ein wenig doof, aber ich habe einfach ein  DIN A4 Blatt genommen, es gefaltet, wie ich  es am Ende haben wollte, dann mit Kreuzchen oder kleiner Beschriftung markiert, was ich auf welcher Seite haben wollte, und hatte somit auch nicht die Mühen der Vorstellungskraft^^  Vielleicht bringt dir das was.



witzknubbel  hab ich doch geschrieben


----------

